# Logic Scripter: is this possible?



## studioj (Dec 15, 2019)

Hi,
Does anyone here know if it is possible to create a logic midi script that when it receives a specific cc on input, it will send a certain program change out to a specific MIDI port on a specific channel? @Dewdman42 ? And these variables could be set in a simple interface?


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 15, 2019)

yes. Scripter GUI options are limited, but depending on what you wanna do yes on that too.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 15, 2019)

But when you say to a specific midi port, what do you mean? If you mean a specific midi device, then no, Scripter can't direct directly to midi devices.


----------



## NoamL (Dec 15, 2019)

This will start getting you there, Dewdman can probably do better.


----------



## NoamL (Dec 15, 2019)

Speak of the devil


----------



## NoamL (Dec 15, 2019)

Unless you want the program changes to be triggered by what VALUE a particular CC has, for example what position the modwheel (CC1) is in. In that case you want something like
*
if (event == ControlChange && event.number == 1 && event.value >= 40 && event.value <= 80)*

This one will trigger a particular program change every time the modwheel is between 40 and 80 inclusive.


----------



## studioj (Dec 15, 2019)

Thanks you! I will try that script. Yes I am talking about a specific MIDI port / device. Lemur specifically... I wouldn't want to send the program change to the instrument in the channel, only lemur on its port 0. I suppose if it could send to ALL midi ports and then I could filter them out for the instrument track? would that work? That's too bad scripter can't be specific with ports. 

If anyone is familiar with Composer Tools Pro, i am looking for a way to use their preset recall method without digging into the environment. The value of the cc is not relevant, I would set the PC # to be fixed on each separate instantiation of the scripter. Their prescribed method is to use a midi instrument and transformer cabled to the instrument track to do the described behavior.


----------



## studioj (Dec 15, 2019)

Does look like Scripter events can ONLY be pointed at the instrument track they are being used on. unfortunate limitation! Think of all the cool things you could do if you could point scripter to other MIDI devices in addition to the current instrument track. Thanks for the help though, gonna toss some feedback over to apple.


----------



## NoamL (Dec 15, 2019)

what you maybe could do is have a 2nd instance of scripter below the first, and the second one only holds a script to recognize and swallow program changes.

like this:

if (event == ProgramChange) { } 
else {event.send();}

because there's nothing inside the brackets on the first line, any incoming ProgramChange gets swallowed.

Not 100% sure if the Lemur would still see the ProgramChange. It seems doubtful but worth testing.


----------



## studioj (Dec 15, 2019)

thx! that seems like a good way to filter messages. But from what I can tell, events from scripter can only pass on to the instrument track, unless you dig into the environment and start cabling elsewhere. what we need is more environment like functionality within the scripter, so more powerful MIDI routing can be self contained within a single instrument track or track stack/patch.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 15, 2019)

Scripter has no awareness of the environment, or which midi devices are available. All it can do is create or modify midi data coming through it and passing it on to the instrument plugin that is on that channel. The instrument plugin can be external instrument, and in that case you can configure external Instrument to point to a particular midi device, but then all midi coming through that mixer strip, and through Scripter, will go to that device. You can't make Scripter direct midi to two or more different devices...

Also, scripter can't send midi to the environment. It can only send to an instrument. the instrument can be external instrument which can be configured for exactly one midi device.

I think you probably want to look at the environment. In the environment you could do what you are wanting, though IMHO its not as easy to program.

So you could for example, have a CC which comes into the environment...the value from that can effect a cable switch so that the next events will go to a particular midi device. However, I'm not sure how to make it switch back without another CC event coming in to switch it back, etc.. well anyway, others here are more expert about the environment, but that is what you will want to do if you need to access different midi devices from the same track in logicPro.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 15, 2019)

It would be nice if Scripter could do more, but the problem here is not just Scripter, its the entire architecture of LogicPro. MIDI plugins can't access the environment. Its unlikely for various reasons that LogicPro will be changed to allow midi plugins to send through the environment, IMHO.


----------



## studioj (Dec 15, 2019)

The above script could possibly do away with the need for a transformer in the environment for this workflow... and the instrument would only then need to be cabled to the lemur MIDI instrument. I assume scripter data would pass through the instrument track to a MIDI instrument in the environment if it is cabled there? just like other data? But maybe not is what you are saying. I have successfully gotten this to work via the environment with a single transformer and midi instrument pointing to the lemur port. but looking to simplify as you surmised.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 15, 2019)

Scripter can't send to the environment. I misspoke on the other forum, sorry. It can't. 

Scripter can send to an AU instrument plugin or it can send to one and only one midi device via the external instrument plugin (and you give up the ability to have a normal instrument plugin at the same time)


----------



## studioj (Dec 15, 2019)

copy that. Thank you for all the info! looks like I'm stuck with the environment for now...


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 15, 2019)

Here's a possible workflow....

You have some source track..its sending midi..you need some of that midi to go to an instrument plugin and some to go to one midi device. You can setup a track and reassign its output to an environment circuit. In the environment circuit you can split the midi signal so that it gets doubled, to two mixer channels. Then in one mixer channel you host an instrument and the other will host scripter+external instrument. or something along those lines..so you can do some of the processing with scripter that way. But ultimately you will have to use the environment to get the signal going to different places


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 15, 2019)

This is just an example.....

Create two instrument tracks. One has an AU instrument of your choice, the second one will have External Instrument as the inst plugin.


Open the environment and find the two inst channels that were created. Create a new Monitor object on the same layer. Cable two outputs from it to both of those channels.







Select the monitor object and look on the left inspector, check the box "assignable"







Go back to the arrange view, and right click on the track corresponding to external inst, and select reassign, reassign it to the Monitor object:








Right click on the other track header and reassign to "No Output". After you reassign to NO OUTPUT, delete the track. You will see that you now have one track, assigned to the monitor object in the environment and you should still see both mixer channels are still there, they are indirectly wired up through the monitor object. In the Mixer View, hit the ALL tab to make sure you see all mixer channels, you should see them both.


At that point you can put a Scripter script on either channel and do whatever you want. Midi will be duplicated to both channels.







Beware. if you send midi from external instrument to an IAC port it will loop back around into LogicPro and might cause a midi feedback loop, forcing you to force-quit LogicPro. So be careful before you do that.

So in this manner you can use the environment as simplistically as possible to route the midi multiple places, but still use Scripter for more advanced creation of various midi events as you wish, etc.. In theory you could duplicate the midi to more than just one midi device and then have the scripter script on each one filter out what shouldn't be there, etc.. Something like that..you can figure it out..lots of options.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 15, 2019)

There are other ways too...for example you can create a track stack and consider the midi of the track folder itself I believe gets sent to all instrument channels within it. So there again, you could have one source track and it goes to more than one destination...internal or external...and you would use Scripter to filter out what each one will actually pass through.

For example:






Note is a summing track stack. The midi region above will be sent to all three instrument channels.

Then in your mixer use Scripter to select what each of those channels will do with the information sent to it.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 15, 2019)

Or just do it all in the environment, but personally my head starts to implode when I try to do anything too tricky in the environment.


----------



## A.G (Dec 16, 2019)

studioj said:


> If anyone is familiar with Composer Tools Pro, their prescribed method is to use a midi instrument and transformer cabled to the instrument track to do the described behavior.


At the moment using the Environment is the best solution as was pointed by the other guys here!

I do not own Composer Tools Pro, but I was hired from the developer to let him know how to create a preset recall in iPad using Logic. I let him know the basic Transformer scheme you use. 

Later I developed AG Lemur Workstation (where you can teleport Articulation names from the AG Logic Editor). I decided to develop a hybrid system with a Logic track sync Lemur presets recall. The Logic track sync auto recall is based 90% on extra Environment Macros (cabled above each Channel Strip) and a Control Surface communication.

Some of the AG Orchestral templates came with a small "Manual Recall" Macro patched in the Click & Ports which can recall Lemur, TouchOSC or any studio MIDI Device preset by sending an external CC or KS (Environment solution only).
PS: The AG Channel Strip Macros offer a "Program Change" OUT mode so you can switch to that mode and use the Composers Tools without any problem.

Unfortunately Apple come into serious Environment bugs (after Logic 10.4.5) and some extra Macros crash Logic. I could create some fix patches but I prefer an Apple fix... 

Here is an AG Lemur track sync demo:


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 16, 2019)

This is how we members of the elite - that is, those of us in possession of extremely advanced programming skills - would tackle this issue:


----------



## A.G (Dec 16, 2019)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> This is how we members of the elite - that is, those of us in possession of extremely advanced programming skills - would tackle this issue:


I'm sorry Mr.ELITE but your method cannot work directly cause it is a MIDI FX plugin - it is a similar workaround to the Scripter schemes which were commented here. You will need complicated channel strip duplications or IAC etc which will go to an Environment solution at the end.

Anyway, thanks for you ELITE solutions!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 16, 2019)

Ah. Then how about this solution?


----------



## A.G (Dec 17, 2019)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Ah. Then how about this solution?


What I see in your "solution" is tons of ARTzID IAC inputs and a Fader .

At the moment the Environment solution is a strait away method. It can be improved by making nice Channel Strip Macros with a recall# UI, where the user can set the recall number easily (instead to open transformers) and a track sync Control Surface which will kick out the need of the iPad presets manual recall.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 17, 2019)

This is the original question:



studioj said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone here know if it is possible to create a logic midi script that when it receives a specific cc on input, it will send a certain program change out to a specific MIDI port on a specific channel? @Dewdman42 ? And these variables could be set in a simple interface?



My "solution" is how you do this simple MIDI message conversion without writing a script. Presumably someone who's contemplating writing a script would get that this is the concept without the details.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 17, 2019)

Nick the point about changing from a CC to PC is not the hard part. Modifier could certainly be used to make each change from CC to PC, presuming that you don't need the CC to continue on through also. Scripter provides more flexibility in that regard. But certainly for very simple event mapping from one type to another, the Modifier will suit the job just fine!

The hard part the OP is asking about is addressing multiple midi devices...which you can't do from any MIDIFX plugin in Logic(neither Modifier nor Scripter). That's where the environment will be needed in some way. Whether or not you combine environment with Scripter/Modifier, or do it all in the environment is another question..


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 17, 2019)

Dewdman42 said:


> Modifier could certainly be used to make each change from CC to PC, presuming that you don't need the CC to continue on through also.



The CC can continue through. Cables can be routed multiple places, or you can select "copy matching event" or whatever it is in a Transformer object.




> The hard part the OP is asking about is addressing multiple midi devices...which you can't do from any MIDIFX plugin in Logic(neither Modifier nor Scripter). That's where the environment will be needed in some way. Whether or not you combine environment with Scripter/Modifier, or do it all in the environment is another question..



You can route as many cables as you want from the fader (or however you do the conversion). They still have to be routed to the Sequencer Input, which sums them, if you want to record them- i.e. this is the same issue as with that divisi program. But aren't scripts always on channel strips, i.e. you have the same issue anyway?


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 17, 2019)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> The CC can continue through. Cables can be routed multiple places, or you can select "copy matching event" or whatever it is in a Transformer object.



I wasn't talking about the environment in that case I was talking about the Modifier midifx plugin. That plugin swaps one event for another, it does not add additional PC event.

In general Scripter provides orders of magnitude more flexibility than any of the built in midifx plugins, if you learn a little javascript. In the most simple examples, the Modifier plugin could be used instead, but then that particular Scripter script is also very short and simple..so in my view it makes little difference, whatever you are comfortable with. For more flexibility you will want to either use Scripter, or use the environment instead.




> You can route as many cables as you want from the fader (or however you do the conversion). They still have to be routed to the Sequencer Input, which sums them, if you want to record them- i.e. this is the same issue as with that divisi program. But aren't scripts always on channel strips, i.e. you have the same issue anyway?



No.

I have shown one way already above how you can use the environment to get midi to go to more than one destination midi device and you can transform differently for each cable going to different devices or use different midifx plugins such as Scripter to transform differently.

I showed another way also that avoids messing with the environment at all, by using Track Stacks.

It would also be interesting to see an example of how to accomplish the task ENTIRELY in the environment without any midifx plugin at all.


----------



## A.G (Dec 17, 2019)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> This is the original question:
> My "solution" is how you do this simple MIDI message conversion without writing a script.



All you post here is bad Nick - I'm sorry to say, but you are out of the "Elite".
Let be clarify what I mean:

1. The Logic MIDI FX "Modifier" preset you show in your 1st post cannot work with the CT Logic Recall.
You try to transform a continuous MIDI data CC#1 into non continuous Program Change messages.
The Program Change "fixed" number must be a specific PC mapping for each Software Instrument.
The "Modifier" idea you post will result a total mess in CT recall presets.
A perfect Program Change mapping can be done by using a simple code in the "Scripter" however the MIDI FX plugin usage is not a good idea (read Note 4 below).

2. In your 2nd solution you offer an Environment Fader object. So far so good - you use a good tip called "Fader as Transformer" where you have set different I/O fader assignment definitions such as:
Fader Input=Controller;
Fader Output=Program;
Congratulations!
This solution is similar to the MIDI FX plugin solution and will result a continuous Program recall mess cause there is no Program mapping for the target device.

3. We do not see your Channel Strip Program Change fixed number setting/mapping which must match the CT (or any external MIDI device) recall mapping?

4. Please read the *Dewdman42 *posts here*. *Using the MIDI FX plugins (Modifier or Scripter) is not a good idea cause the Software Instrument channel strip cannot send the MIDI FX plugin processing to external MIDI Ports like the Environment!

5. You need an Environment transformer (cabled to each Software Instrument) where you have to set the Program Change recall number for CT or any studio MIDI device preset recall. After that all Environment (Channel Strip) transformers must be cabled to a MIDI Instrument object which MIDI Output Port is set to a given hardware device Port (Lemur in our example).

If you have any questions, be welcome.

AG


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 17, 2019)

A.G said:


> 4. Please read the *Dewdman42 *posts here*. *Using the MIDI FX plugins (Modifier or Scripter) is not a good idea cause the Software Instrument channel strip cannot send the MIDI FX plugin processing to external MIDI Ports like the Environment!



Let's leave Modifier out of the discussion for now as I think it does introduce some problems for the OP. Scripter will be more exact and explicit in this case to do exactly what is desired.

That being said, it is very well possible to send output from Scripter to a midi device using the External Instrument plugin. What is not possible is to send from Scripter to the environment. I gave examples earlier for how to accomplish this using Scripter, with and without environment stuff.



> 5. You need an Environment transformer (cabled to each Software Instrument) where you have to set the Program Change recall number for CT or any studio MIDI device preset recall. After that all Environment (Channel Strip) transformers must be cabled to a MIDI Instrument object which MIDI Output Port is set to a given hardware device Port (Lemur in our example).



It very well may be possible to handle this task entirely without Scripter, entirely in the environment and I would be interested to see solutions in this regard. Its not absolutely necessary to use the environment, it can be done with Scripter (see above). Environment has pros and cons also. Let's see some working solutions in the environment!


----------



## A.G (Dec 17, 2019)

Dewdman42 said:


> Its not absolutely necessary to use the environment, it can be done with Scripter (see above).



Nonsense. Your idea about using the Scripter (or any MIDI FX plugin) IS NOT DIRECT!
You must duplicate all Software Instruments do be able to use the "External Plugin". Nobody in this planet will use that method which will double the project VI Channel Strips by using your complicated workaround.

You are an AG Art Pro 6.3 user and you can watch the iPad Track Sync Video, to see what I mean. The AG templates can be used witch Composer Tools (or any MIDI device) just by setting the Channel Strip Macros "Mode" to Program.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 17, 2019)

Uhm, no its not nonsense, it would work perfectly well. Whether or not someone choose to do it that way is entirely a preference. With the approach I posted earlier the point of doing it that way is to put logic about how to generate PC and other events into Scripter form, which some people, including myself, find preferable to working in the environment in many cases for that kind of thing. Yes, it requires a channel strip for each destination device when working that way. But it will work just fine. 

As I said, I'd love to see environment-only solutions with all transforms needed in the environment, but I think we need more information from the OP about the specifics he is trying to accomplish.. 

If you have specific environment ideas, please share! I'm not interested in see your product ads here though.


----------



## A.G (Dec 17, 2019)

Dewdman42 said:


> Uhm, no its not nonsense, it would work perfectly well.


I know that it would work perfectly well, however the question is *MIDI FX vs Environment!!!*
If I have to take a final solution, I'd prefer Environment in this specific case:

• The Environment (external MIDI Device recall presets) solution I posted here is direct.

• The MIDI FX workaround needs tons of additional Channel Strip duplication feed by additional Monitor or any Environment object. For example, if your normal Logic template uses 500 VI tracks, you will need 1500 ones (a source Track + MIDI FX Channel Strip + Software Instrument Channel Strip).

Am I right Dewdman42?

You must learn a lot my boy...


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 17, 2019)

Always there is more to learn, just as you need to learn manners.

As I said, there are pros and cons to the environment. Setting up complicated decision trees about what midi events need to be generated and sent can be very complicated in the environment. Additionally, It is a PITA to share environment macros, compared to Scripter presets which can be easily brought into projects, etc. Also, as you know, current version of LogicPro has severe environment bugs. There are plenty of pros and cons.

I agree, having "tons" of extra channel strips would not be great, but we don't even know if we are talking about "tons" of tracks here or not, just responding to a simple request from someone about how to use Scripter to solve a simple problem, for which you have still not provided an actual working example, you have only provided insults and advertisements for your product. As usual.


----------



## A.G (Dec 17, 2019)

Dewdman42 said:


> but we don't even know if we are talking about "tons" of tracks here or not


Once you share with me that you do not use any iOS device (do you have one now?).
If not, please stay away of that topic!

The guys who use Composer Tools, AG iPad Workstation etc, use massive Logic templates which need tons of VI tracks which need to be precisely mapped to an iPad recall system.

I swear that nobody will triple the Logic tracks and use your crazy idea.

Keep learning...


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 17, 2019)

Actually a better solution would be to make an actual AU plugin which can communicate directly with midi ports or even better use OSC to communicate back to the iPad, but since neither the OP nor you know how to do that, you have to either build crazy environment structures or resort to various LogicPro track routing schemes... its all good... These are just options. Ivan have a happy holidays and maybe this year you should make a new years resolution to stop insulting people.


----------



## A.G (Dec 17, 2019)

Dewdman42 said:


> Ivan have a happy holidays and maybe this year you should make a new years resolution to stop insulting people.


Nope. I will continue insulting people with the new AG Tools we plan to release in 2020.
Happy Holidays to you too and stay tuned!


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (May 19, 2020)

Wondered if anyone has resisted this again since 10.5?
Perhaps it introduces something we could use...

I have used Logic Pro X OSCulator Plug-In + Composer Tools Pro to do Auto Recall until now
Anyone got any ideas how I could improve this?


----------



## A.G (May 19, 2020)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Anyone got any ideas how I could improve this?


AG Lemur workstation had a perfect auto recall (track sync) until Logic 10.4.1. After that Apple implemented a lot of bugs in the Environment which crashes AG auto-recall Channel Strip macros.
We provided a lot of technical info to Apple to fix the Environment, but they still do nothing.


----------



## Dewdman42 (May 19, 2020)

have you been able to isolate the environment bugs to anything specific? If so I would be happen to also file a bug report about it, but I don't think it will be helpful to file a report saying "environment is broken". If you have it isolated down to a simple repeatable use case, then I will also file a bug report and have a simple logic project ready to give them if they ask. And in the meantime, I'd like to avoid using those parts of the environment that are specifically broken.


----------



## Dewdman42 (May 19, 2020)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> I have used Logic Pro X OSCulator Plug-In + Composer Tools Pro to do Auto Recall until now
> Anyone got any ideas how I could improve this?



I'm getting an iPad soon and would be curious to know what you're doing with OSCulator. I haven't decided yet which iPad app(s) to use... But I think OSCulator is probably the right way to control anything that would normally be controlled by a controller profile.


----------



## A.G (May 19, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> have you been able to isolate the environment bugs to anything specific?


Normally this works, but after LPX 10.4.1 it does not work. I did my best to do that, but I guess this time the problem is deep... I isolated some suspicious objects and replaced them with a new Macro scheme.
This hint worked - I could update the AG Text Points MIDI Remote in Art Pro 6.4 update and keep it from Logic crashing.

The Lemur Channel Strip Macros are very simple and contain a few Enviro objects. I re-created a Macro by using the latest LPX 10.4.8 Environment. The result is:
- I can cable up to 32 Macros to the 1st Channel Strip sector. It works.
- If I try to select Macros 1-32 and drag & drop to copy them for Sector 2 then Logic crashes.

Conclusion: In the former Logic times, there was an Environment memory bug. I suspect that the Macros duplications boost somehow the Enviro memory causing Logic crashing. In this case the CS Macros are supper small, but we cannot predict the Logic internal behavior. For example, the same AG Template 1200 Instruments with Lemur auto track sync worked as a charm in LPX 10.4.1.

We provided an AG Logic template to Apple so they can investigate it.


----------



## Dewdman42 (May 19, 2020)

so that crashing doesn't happen while using the macros to make music, but rather while drag and drop copying them?

i would happy to submit a bug report to Apple also just to raise the issue on their radar...but I guess I will need a more simple sample that I can build something simple that uncovers the same problem. Sorry to hear you are having that problem, that is really frustrating for you I'm sure.


----------



## A.G (May 19, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> so that crashing doesn't happen while using the macros to make music, but rather while drag and drop copying them?


It is a fantom crashing behavior:
- If I save an updated project with say LPX 10.4.1 and you open it with 10.4.8, then you can make music for example, 1-2 minutes or more, but Logic will cash for sure.
- If I hold "Option" key and drag & drop Macros 1-32 to copy them, then Logic crashes (but not aways).
I can continue coping Macros till a Logic crash (no more 2-3 Orchestral sectors).

My long time Logic Environment researching libraries show that the issue can be caused by:
- A lack of Environment memory (for Macro objects).
- The Macro objects had been a big bone for Emagic/Apple, so my records show tons of crashes during the years.


----------



## A.G (May 20, 2020)

I have very nice news..

Today I had time to update one of the office computers (Catalina) with LPX 10.5.
It seems that Apple fixed all Environment bugs we reported (via an AG user) directly to Logic developers.
Sincere thanks to Apple and the AG supporter!

I spent an hour with the AG advanced Orchestral template (AG iPad Lemur track sync) and all works as expected. The expanded AG macro Remote can convert external KS, CC or Program into Art IDs or Text points on the fly (Art ID conversion is powered by a special AG TM technology). The iPad Recall Macros work again and the Lemur track sync works as a charm.

I'll continue Environment testing with other AG "Smart" Macros which can store multiple Macro UI parameter settings (say up to 128 Presets), real time MIDI Latching, and many others.

I'll start a new forum thread about the LPX 10.5 Environment fixes after finishing my 10.5 testing (when I have time).

Stay tuned...


----------



## Ashermusic (May 20, 2020)

A.G said:


> I have very nice news..
> 
> Today I had time to update one of the office computers (Catalina) with LPX 10.5.
> It seems that Apple fixed all Environment bugs we reported (via an AG user) directly to Logic developers.
> Sincere thanks to Apple and the AG supporter!



Good to hear.


----------



## A.G (May 20, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> Good to hear.


Thanks Jay!

AG will be highly appreciated if the Logic users here will report any Environment issues in LPX 10.5 or later, so we can test them. AG testing is based on a long time deep Environment researches so we hope that Apple listen to us...


----------



## GtrJazz (May 27, 2020)

Is it possible to have osculator send out CC119 once selecting a track in logic to have auto recall work with composer tools pro? If so how is that setup?


----------



## A.G (May 27, 2020)

GtrJazz said:


> Is it possible to have osculator send out CC119 once selecting a track in logic to have auto recall work with composer tools pro? If so how is that setup?


You need Environment macros or ugly transformers with tons of cables without UI. The Logic environment is fixed in 10.5 and AG Lemur macros work again (with nice UI for quick Lemur track sync assignments). AG macros support Program Change output and work with Composer Tools.
You need AG Art Pro 6.4 or to get X-DAW Beta (100% functional). Please contact AG if you want to get X-DAW Beta with Lemur track sync.
Note: All X-DAW Beta users will get a free update of X-DAW Art Pro Complete after the official release.


----------



## GtrJazz (May 27, 2020)

Thanks for the reply. But I’ve already invested in lemur & composer tools pro and have spent countless hrs creating custom keyswitch layouts. Everything works great Except having to hit a button on composer tools pro to the send cc119. If anyone has any ideas how to setup the environment I’d love to hear about it


----------



## A.G (May 27, 2020)

GtrJazz said:


> Thanks for the reply. But I’ve already invested in lemur & composer tools pro and have spent countless hrs creating custom keyswitch layouts. Everything works great Except having to hit a button on composer tools pro to the send cc119. If anyone has any ideas how to setup the environment I’d love to hear about it


I assisted to Mike (the Composer Tools developer) to build a simple Environment scheme for manual recall via CC119. The auto sync track recall requires special programing and is AG trade mark.


----------



## GtrJazz (May 28, 2020)

A.G said:


> I assisted to Mike (the Composer Tools developer) to build a simple Environment scheme for manual recall via CC119. The auto sync track recall requires special programing and is AG trade mark.



Thanks, hopefully Mike can chime in if he plans any such Marcos for existing composer tools pro customers.


----------



## A.G (May 28, 2020)

GtrJazz said:


> Thanks, hopefully Mike can chime in if he plans any such Marcos for existing composer tools pro customers.


Please contact the developer. AG discontinued the Composer Tools support.


----------



## GtrJazz (May 29, 2020)

A.G said:


> Please contact the developer. AG discontinued the Composer Tools support.



I’ve reached out in the past but was told it’s not possible with Logic. Seems like the developer is a Cubase user and more focused on that DAW


----------



## A.G (May 29, 2020)

GtrJazz said:


> I’ve reached out in the past but was told it’s not possible with Logic. Seems like the developer is a Cubase user and more focused on that DAW


I see. What I can offer is a 100% functional X-DAW (Beta) with a special intro price.
It allows you to convert all of your Logic Articulation Sets (or Cubase Expression Maps) into an X-DAW project and teleport the Articulations to AG Lemur for a second.
Doing that, you will be able to use the AG Lemur track sync presets switching (in the new Logic 10.5).
If you have any interest, just contact AG and request an X-DAW Beta.
AG contacts: [email protected]


----------



## GtrJazz (May 31, 2020)

A.G said:


> I see. What I can offer is a 100% functional X-DAW (Beta) with a special intro price.
> It allows you to convert all of your Logic Articulation Sets (or Cubase Expression Maps) into an X-DAW project and teleport the Articulations to AG Lemur for a second.
> Doing that, you will be able to use the AG Lemur track sync presets switching (in the new Logic 10.5).
> If you have any interest, just contact AG and request an X-DAW Beta.
> AG contacts: [email protected]



Thanks, I’m gonna try to get it to work with OSCulator. If not I will consider x-daw


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (May 31, 2020)

GtrJazz said:


> Thanks, I’m gonna try to get it to work with OSCulator. If not I will consider x-daw


Check your PM


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (May 31, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> I'm getting an iPad soon and would be curious to know what you're doing with OSCulator. I haven't decided yet which iPad app(s) to use... But I think OSCulator is probably the right way to control anything that would normally be controlled by a controller profile.


I would be happy to share what I have been up to with OSCulator!
Though having read a lot of your environment tips and tricks, along with your extensive testing with VE Pro (that I have benefited massively from). I am not sure what a rookie could offer to a Pro


----------

